# COVID Anxiety



## Lexmacelade (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello,

Based on the available information to date, the risk of animals spreading SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, to people is considered to be low. However, People with suspected or confirmed COVID-19 should avoid contact with animals, including pets, livestock, and wildlife. As a pet owner, it gives me anxiety. This is supported by what I read which states that findings suggest that during a specific situation such as a pandemic, pets may contribute to increased burden among owners and contribute to poorer quality of life. I'm stressed thinking if I'll let go of my pet or let her still stay in our house. I'm just afraid that either of us will be infected. What should I do?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Do you or have you had COVID?
Are you taking all necessary precautions?
Have you been vaccinated?
Do you wear a mask and or double mask when you go out?
Do you maintain proper social distancing?
Have your birds been exposed to other animals or people in your home?
Would you be happier and less stressed if you did not have your pets to care for?

I am not at all concerned about my multiple birds contacting the COVID virus as the are safely in my home away from other people and animals. Any risk of them getting it would come from me. I’ve been vaccinated, wear my masks, practice social/physical distancing, avoid being in crowded areas and limit my exposure in every way possible, so that risk is minuscule.

I think you are stressing yourself unnecessarily. 
The entire situation depends on your actions and outlook during these trying times. 
Blessings! 💜*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree with FaeryBee and take the same precautions and I am not at all concerned about my animals catching Covid, and I think animals increase the quality of life not decrease it.


----------



## Lexmacelade (Sep 14, 2017)

Hey all! Thanks for your responses. No, I don't have or haven't had it but I am just too worried. It's because it's getting close to home and I feel like anytime, it could hit us as well. You both are right. If I just follow safety precautions, that would ease my mind somehow.


----------

